# WM Website down since last night?



## Hobokie (Sep 25, 2022)

Or is it just me?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2022)

Not you, I am getting an error message when I try to log in:
*There was an unexpected internal error. Please try again.*


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2022)

Seems to be working for me. ?

Dave


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 13, 2022)

Is anyone else having trouble logging in this morning after the update?  I enter my user name and password and the screen resets with them erased and no message.  Weird!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging in this morning after the update?  I enter my user name and password and the screen resets with them erased and no message.  Weird!



I'd suggest you clear your cache and try again.  It's working fine for me.   

Dave


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 13, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'd suggest you clear your cache and try again.  It's working fine for me.
> 
> Dave


Worked like a charm, thanks!  It is now my go-to move.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> Worked like a charm, thanks!  It is now my go-to move.



Happy to offer the help.  

Wyndham and WorldMark may share the same website servers.  I was reading about issues on the Wyndham site this morning, too.

Dave


----------

